# A new title for Stella



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, congratulations!!! :adore: This is my next goal for Maizie. Stella is brilliant and just gorgeous as ever.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hooray for Stella & You! That Stella has a sense of humor will always bring a smile!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

stella's got a groove going! congrats!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

AngelAviary said:


> I think the Practice Matches are really for me to learn the ropes and get fine tuned about what I can (and defiantly what I can NOT!) do in the ring during an actual show class. I think I would be the one to mess up and cause her to get points taken off.


Haha! You've got that right!  

Everybody who's ever taken a dog into a ring knows it's the handler errors that can kill ya.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Stella is gorgeous AND smart. She's got it all ! Yay Stella!


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Congratulations to you and Stella! And who doesn't love a spoo's silliness? They are total goofballs, beautiful and smart! I love them for that.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*CONGRATULATIONS to you and magnificent Miss Stella!:cheers2: She is one very pretty Good Citizen!  You make a wonderfully joyful team. WAY TO GO Team Stella!!*:whoo:


----------



## coffee&curls (Nov 18, 2015)

Stella is just an absolute doll, I love hearing updates about her  Congrats to the both of you!! You are inspirational, I am eager to get into either obedience or agility and I appreciate you sharing your experiences with us.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations to you and Stella! Beauty and brains!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Congratulations! Competing is both fun and addictive! (So says the person who drove 45 minutes each way to Wednesday and Thursday evening rally trials the first week of December.)


----------

